

GNU Emacs 23.1 has been released - boskom
http://www.gnu.org/software/emacs/#Releases

======
mechanical_fish
Hmm... from the News on the new release:

 _Mac OS X is no longer supported via Carbon. Use the NeXTSTEP port, described
above._

A NeXTSTEP port, a.k.a. "Cocoa support".

And, meanwhile, the Carbon Emacs guy reports that he doesn't plan to release
an Emacs 23 version of Carbon Emacs in 2009:

[http://groups.google.com/group/carbon-
emacs/browse_thread/th...](http://groups.google.com/group/carbon-
emacs/browse_thread/thread/7ea0166c4ae089ce?hl=en)

Perhaps the time has finally come to try rolling my own emacs from source.
That will require a Great Package Hunt in the short term, but once you've got
emacs set up you've really got emacs set up. It's not like it changes every
weekend.

~~~
troels
So. How well does Emacs work on a Mac these days? I'm strongly considering
switching from Linux to Mac, because I'm sick of running Windows in VMWare
just so I can use Microsoft's Office suite. I couldn't live without Emacs
though.

~~~
__david__
I use it every day and it works fine for me. Since Mac OS X has unix
underpinnings all the good stuff works just fine (unlike trying to use M-x
grep on windows). If you compile ispell and put it in your path then all the
spelling stuff works, etc.

I had to do very few Mac specific things in my .emacs to make it comfortable.

And on top of that it supports basic mac interaction, so if you drag a file
into the window it'll open it in a new buffer, you can associate files with it
so that double clicking them works, etc.

------
thunk
Don't miss the badass cover to the original Emacs Manual for ITS:

<http://www.gnu.org/software/emacs/its-cover.png>

Or rms's only cartoon (It's ... funny?):

[http://www.gnu.org/software/emacs/self-doc-extensible-
editor...](http://www.gnu.org/software/emacs/self-doc-extensible-editor.png)

~~~
access_denied
Not funny me thinks, but much better, in a modern art sense interesting, very
clean concept. He should do 20 of them and see what evolves out of that.

And thanks for the cover!

------
jimm
How to get the command key back as the meta key on Mac OS X: (setq ns-command-
modifier 'meta)

~~~
dilap
But how, how, how to get it back in the terminal emacs? :)

~~~
pivo
I use (setf mac-option-modifier 'meta) and then swap Option and Command keys
in keyboard preferences, and that makes meta work correctly with windowed
Carbon Emacs and terminal mode emacs (both Carbon and the default OSX emacs).

I also use DoubleKey to map the Enter key (right next to Command key on the
right) to Ctrl. It bugs me to have to do all this, but it makes meta work just
like it does on Linux, so it's worth it.

------
thenduks
I'd love to finally use emacs 24/7 (rather than randomly jumping between
(ubuntu) gedit, gvim, vim, emacs and (osx) textmate) but _arg_ I still can't
figure out how to force emacs to: Never insert a tab character, ever. When I
press tab, _just always insert the freaking spaces_ instead of apparently not
believing me that I want to indent there.

Honestly, am I missing something? I don't leave trailing whitespace in files
because, well, it's our convention and I think it's pointless anyway. So I go
into a function to add some code in the middle and it's _impossible_ to get
indented the right amount without hitting space 12 times since pressing tab
just does nothing. I know I could go onto a previous line and hit C-e C-j to
line break + indent but do you know how often I just try to insert code in the
middle and realize it doesn't work? Google has not been my friend on this
issue.

/rant

~~~
flambard
Is this what you are asking for?
[http://www.gnu.org/software/emacs/manual/html_node/emacs/Jus...](http://www.gnu.org/software/emacs/manual/html_node/emacs/Just-
Spaces.html)

~~~
thenduks
Unfortunately, no. Go to a blank line inside a code block that's indented a
bit and hit tab. Nothing happens :/

I wasn't clear above, I have been able to have it never insert a tab, but it's
that and the "don't try to 'intelligently' prevent me from indenting" thing
that I need.

------
capablanca
Scrolling (redisplay?) slow for anyone else? When using a small font
(ProggyTiny) it gets really slow.

~~~
jsonscripter
It is for me. I think it has something to do with the baud rate of the virtual
terminal...?

------
shafiahmedbd
Very cool.

